# [Risolto] problema avvio xorg da utente non root

## system-infet

salve a tutti, ho installato xorg e ho dato da root X -config /root/xorg.config e da root xorg si avvia senza errori solo che se provo ad avviarlo da utente non root mi da degli errori e ho anche provato a dare X -configure da utente non root per; mi dice che posso dare i comandi di configurazione solo da root, come posso risolvere? l' errore che mi da non posso scriverlo perche e' troppo lungo e non so dov' e' il file dei log da dove prenderlo.Last edited by system-infet on Mon Dec 19, 2011 2:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## k01

guarda in /var/log/ altrimenti puoi sempre redirigere l'output di un comando in dei file:

```

startx > output_normale.txt 2> output_errori.txt
```

----------

## Massimog

il file di log è 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log 
```

----------

## system-infet

questo mi sembra che sia il file dei log dell errore

```
xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.serverauth.11296

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-11-generic x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.38-sysrescue-std220 #1 SMP Sat Dec 17 16:20:14 CET 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-sysrescue-std-x86_64-2.6.38-sysrescue-std220 real_root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 17 December 2011  05:55:57PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 18 13:08:24 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

/usr/bin/startfluxbox: line 64: //.fluxbox/startup: No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `//.fluxbox/startup': No such file or directory

sh: //.fluxbox/startup: No such file or directory

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority
```

Last edited by system-infet on Sun Dec 18, 2011 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

presumo che questo sia il log di quando funziona perchè non vedo errori, a parte il fatto che non trova vesa e fbdev ma poi tanto utilizza correttamente i driver intel

----------

## system-infet

ho provato a dare il comando per scrivere i log su un file personalizzato ma il file resta vuoto

----------

## k01

significa che non hai dato il comando giusto, che cosa hai scritto esattamente?

----------

## system-infet

scusa avevo sbagliato comando mi dispiace, il log e" questo

```
xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.serverauth.11296

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-11-generic x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.38-sysrescue-std220 #1 SMP Sat Dec 17 16:20:14 CET 2011 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-sysrescue-std-x86_64-2.6.38-sysrescue-std220 real_root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 17 December 2011  05:55:57PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 18 13:08:24 2011

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

/usr/bin/startfluxbox: line 64: //.fluxbox/startup: No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `//.fluxbox/startup': No such file or directory

sh: //.fluxbox/startup: No such file or directory

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

xauth:  timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority
```

Last edited by system-infet on Sun Dec 18, 2011 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> scusa avevo sbagliato comando mi dispiace

 

non c'è problema, qui non ti mangia nessuno  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied 

 

hai creato la home directory per il tuo utente? se si, hai i permessi corretti di scrittura/lettura? l'utente è stato aggiunto al gruppo video?

----------

## djinnZ

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> non c'è problema, qui non ti mangia nessuno 

  parla per te ...  :Twisted Evil:  i niubbi vanno bastonati ...  :Laughing: 

Fatta la battuta idiota possiamo tornare più seri.

Mi pare che il problema sia già stato affrontato (ma quando non è kde tento a fregarmene un tantino quindi posso aver sbagliato wm) ed è necessario creare uno script di startup per fluxbox nella home utente (possibilissimo che abbiano corretto) ma in ogni caso verifica per il gruppo video come ti è già stato suggerito (tanto serve comunque e se funziona è un mezzo errore).

Già che ci sia siamo ti ricordo che molto probabilmente ti servirà iscrivere l'utente anche ai gruppi audio, cdrom, disk, cdrw, usb, scanner e forse plugdev, secondo quello che usi. Finanche wheel ma ci andrei molto cauto per le implicazioni di sicurezza che comporta.

Se non sono molesto (lo faccio apposta) vorrei capire perché non usare un login manager. Non è una esclusiva di primati e sauri ...

 *Xorg.log wrote:*   

> mkdir: cannot create directory `//.fluxbox': Permission denied

 A naso mi pare un problema di path, sta cercando di creare la directory privata nella root del filesystem e non nella home. Sicuro che l'utente ha le variabili HOME & C correttamente impostate?

Non so sui sistemi "normali" ma in genere è sempre meglio usare adduser (e simili) e non procedere editando direttamente /etc/passwd. Se lo hai fatto correggi.

Verifica anche che non ci siano script balordi nella home e nel caso riporta l'ouput di 

```
set | grep 'nomeutente'
```

.

Ci si può scherzare più o meno bonariamente ma il tuo post è un obbrobbrio, per cortesia editalo e rimuovi quel log inutile e lunghissimo.

Negli altri correggi ed impara che per leggibilità e praticità si usano i tag code e quote per riportare gli output. esempio (quello che ho riportato sopra) :

```
[quote="Xorg.log"]mkdir: ...[/quote]
```

Ti avverto (per il futuro) che il tag code prevede un carattere a spaziatura fissa non consente di evidenziare (con colori e cabio dimensione del carattere come ho fatto nell'esempio), non consente di mandare a capo le righe troppo lunghe e pertanto andrebbe usato solo nei casi in cui devi mantenere l'allineamento di un output o consentire il copia ed incolla di un comando, in tutti gli altri casi è sempre meglio quote.

Forse sarebbe il caso prima o poi di aggiungere codeste informazioni alle linee guida (perché come usare i tag non è documentato per niente).

----------

## system-infet

vi ringrazio  :Smile:  è tutto sistemato, mi scuso per non aver messo i tag e per non aver scritto correttamente ma avevo la tastiera inglese e mi veniva male anche a dare i comandi e non riuscivo a settarla in italiano neanche con loadkeys ma ora ho installato setxkbmap.

ora tolgo tutto e metto i tag e il tag risolto nel titolo del post.

vi ringrazio ancora per l' aiuto  :Smile: 

----------

## system-infet

scusatemi ma.. avrei un altro problema: quando cerco di installare vlc mi dice che devo smascherare la libreria zlib e di usare l' opzione --autounmask-write io l' ho usata dando il comando: emerge --autounmask-write vlc ma mi dice che quest opzione non esiste quindi dove la devo mettere quest' opzione? ho cercato sia nella documentazione che su google ma non ho trovato niente.

----------

## djinnZ

 *system-infet wrote:*   

> mi scuso per non aver messo i tag e per non aver scritto correttamente

 hai corretto quindi le scuse non sono necessarie.

A futura memoria, sarebbe bene che indicassi come hai risolto e quale era la causa.

Nella guida non è spiegata la differenza tra xorg-x11 ed xorg server.

xorg-x11 non è altro che xorg-server con l'aggiunta di font, setxkbkmap etc. Chi usa kde non ha bisogno di questa roba perchè se ne occupano le librerie del DM a settare la tasiera etc, chi usa altri WM meno "barocchi" e non ha bisogno di guardare al singolo MB di disco libero fa bene ad installarlo, invece.  :Wink: 

----------

## system-infet

 :Smile:  grazie  :Smile: , il problema era che l' utente non aveva una cartella home e non aveva i permessi necessari come avete detto tu e The Extremer. potresti aiutarmi col problema dei pacchetti mascherati di vlc?

----------

